# Help a cheapskate out, wouldja?



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

the rock said:


> Sorry man but gotta tell you...that rough in looks like Sht.


Sure. As do most of that nature when in progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

No one mentioned this---probably to obvious--You will need a temporary wood buck at top of the opening to set the tiles on an keep them from sliding---

Rough rough comments--Mike--


----------



## algernon (Dec 31, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> At least then he'd have something else to yark about other than having work in the city. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is, you boink the level a time or two, and the arrows become meaningless. Best to do what he does--take two readings every time, reversing the level in between. :thumbsup:


Ah yes, the "flip check"! 

The most powerful tool in carpentry according to my 4th year carpentry Instructor at Sait(trade school). 

Even the mist abused level can be accurate with a flip check. 

Not sure if you tablesaw fence is true? Flip the board, and run it through again. 
I like expensive tools, but at the end of the day it's the result that counts.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

mikeswoods said:


> No one mentioned this---probably to obvious--You will need a temporary wood buck at top of the opening to set the tiles on an keep them from sliding---
> 
> Rough rough comments--Mike--


Even I know that one, but good catch. Thanks.

As for the rough-in, that comment doesn't bother me at all, because I know what's going on. When that pic was taken, he had barely started, plus some of the furring strips were pre-existing and we didn't bother tearing them out. When the thing's finished, anyone trying to demo it down the road is going to need a healthy vocabulary. :thumbup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

angus242 said:


> You can apply thinset direct to the block. Dampen the block right before applying thinset so it doesn't suck the moisture out of it.
> ...
> Since there are no wood fires going, I would worry about sealing. It shouldn't stain in that location.


What kind of working time do you have with thinset? Similar to mortar, or much shorter?

There will be tile on the hearth also. Wouldn't you want to seal the grout there? And I imagine the sealer would change the coloring a bit, so all of the grout should be sealed then, no?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> I don't do tile, have no interest in it. But the buddy I teamed up with for a basement remodel is fearless, and is tackling this job, so I need to get some help.
> 
> The guy is a wizard with wood; can do just about anything with the most rudimentary tools--mostly Ryobi. :laughing: He's so cheap he resharpens his utility knife blades. So with that in mind, and the fact that HD and Lowe's are his favorite suppliers, here's the situation.
> 
> ...


Premium modified thinset, or have the customer leave the tile work out the contract and have the call Tech Dawg to pimp it out!!! I pay referral comissions!

:laughing:

Tin, I gotta a small bath floor job coming up in Enola so we'll hook up and teach ya some stuff! + take some pics for CT :clap:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> Premium modified thinset, or have the customer leave the tile work out the contract and have the call Tech Dawg to pimp it out!!!


Nice try, but my buddy is latched onto this job for 100%. I'm just trying to save him some grief. And the HO already has a tile outfit for bigger jobs.

BTW, I mentioned you to him today, and (he's hard of hearing, too) he said "Who? Tick Dog?" :laughing:



> Tin, I gotta a small bath floor job coming up in Enola so we'll hook up and teach ya some stuff! + take some pics for CT :clap:


Every floor guy I ever talked to has warned me not to even think about getting into that kind of work if I like my knees (which are in great shape). But I'm always up for knowledge. If I have time to kill when that comes up, you're on. :thumbsup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

laticrete XLT thinset is what ya want to use. no boards and no sagging tile. here is a few examples a 36x36 tile that is 1 1/4 thick stuck to the wall. and here is 20x20 tile on a ceiling of a shower.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Opie - you lying down on the job again?

And sorry, but "tick dog" now that's funny. :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

opiethetileman said:


> and here is 20x20 tile on a ceiling of a shower.


Who you trying to kid? I can see that lighted floor drain. :jester:

Did I mention cheap? Did I mention Lowe's and HD? :whistling


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

not one tile moved. what is funny is one bullnose was loose


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You get about 2 hours of pot life with thinset.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

angus always has to be trying to break up fun............:laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Tin,
I was yankin ur chain, but ill be starting this floor job in 3 weeks so ill give you a call... it'll be a fun 2 days
:rockon:


----------

